# Eye Pain



## david1701 (16 Sep 2012)

Hi all,

My eyes are really really painful (I was woken up by the pain) and have been on and off for the last 2 weeks both when I'm at a computer and when I'm not.

The symptoms vaguely fit dry eye syndrome (http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Dry-eye-syndrome/Pages/Symptoms.aspx) of hurting like hell on the eye and around the lid underneath with redness and inflamation.

It lists causes as wind (cycling :s), smoke (I avoid this one) and to a lesser extent computer work/ reading (which I do a lot of, I'm a photographer and web designer, studying an OU degree and in my free time game some). So it wouldn't be unreasonable.

I am also having a crazy allergic reaction right now but I haven't been for the last 2 weeks so I see that as short term contributory to the huge amount of pain I'm in. I've sat and thought and I haven't added anything new to the mix in the last 2 weeks like a different shampoo that might be upsetting anything so I'm stuck :s

Thinking to take it to the optician on Monday and see what they think, but it might be a GP question? so I'm not 100% sure


----------



## summerdays (16 Sep 2012)

Head to the optician's and they will decide what the next option is. Mr Summerdays has had a couple of nasty infections/viruses in the past (not sure exactly but has ended up at the eye hospital outpatient department), and it isn't worth just hoping it will go away - some of them can damage your eye sight.


----------



## david1701 (16 Sep 2012)

Seriously nothing wakes me up, I sleep like a dead person, definitely getting it checked out after an early job tomorrow morning. Dear of you to respond, I'm now sad I missed the club run :s


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

There shouldn't be a problem with wind in your eyes when cycling because you should be wearing glasses to protect your eyes from it, as well as flying insects, and gravel and grit thrown up in your face by passing vehicles.


----------



## david k (16 Sep 2012)

david1701 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My eyes are really really painful (I was woken up by the pain) and have been on and off for the last 2 weeks both when I'm at a computer and when I'm not.
> 
> ...


#

i get sore eyes due to this 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001398/


----------



## david1701 (16 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> There shouldn't be a problem with wind in your eyes when cycling because you should be wearing glasses to protect your eyes from it, as well as flying insects, and gravel and grit thrown up in your face by passing vehicles.


 
I do on proper rides, but lately it hasn't been bright enough for sunglasses and I don't really like wearing proper wraparound roadie glasses in civvies (especially with clear lenses)



david k said:


> #
> 
> i get sore eyes due to this
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001398/


 
Cheers David, taking a look


----------



## david1701 (16 Sep 2012)

david k said:


> #
> 
> i get sore eyes due to this
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001398/


 
kinda scary :s Lets hope not, Hopefully the sort of thing that an optician will throw straight out due to xyz...


----------



## david k (16 Sep 2012)

david1701 said:


> I do on proper rides, but lately it hasn't been bright enough for sunglasses and I don't really like wearing proper wraparound roadie glasses in civvies (especially with clear lenses)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers David, taking a look


its unlikely to be this if you sleep like a log though


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

david1701 said:


> I do on proper rides, but lately it hasn't been bright enough for sunglasses and I don't really like wearing proper wraparound roadie glasses in civvies (especially with clear lenses)


I've had and seen too many 'object-in-eye' incidents over the years to ride without eye protection now!

F' instance ...

I'd just bought my first pair of clear cycling glasses. I went out for a ride and soon came across a freshly resurfaced stretch of road, complete with regulation loose chippings and a 20 mph speed restriction. I heard a car approaching at speed from behind and he suddenly shot past at 50+ mph (_tosser!_), spraying chippings up behind him. I saw something come flying towards my face and instinctively blinked. There was a loud 'thwack' noise and when I opened my eyes I saw that a stone had cracked the right lens directly in front of my eyeball! I'm sure that the new glasses saved my eye from serious damage.

Another time, I was out on a hilly ride with a mate. He had forgotten to put his cycling glasses on but didn't notice until about 5 miles into our ride and decided to do without. A couple of hours later, we were riding down a long, fast descent, him in front, when he suddenly swerved across the road, almost hitting the kerb on the RHS. He braked to a halt, jumped off his bike, doubled up in pain and was holding his face. By the time I got to him, his right eye had completely closed up and his face was swelling and going black and blue. He looked like he had been punched by a very angry Mike Tyson! Turned out that he had encountered a huge bluebottle coming the other way. A bluebottle flying at 20 mph into an eyeball travelling downhill at 50 mph in the opposite direction makes a nasty mess ... I prised open the damaged eyelid and rinsed out bits of insect legs, wings and body. It was a very slow, painful ride back for my injured pal. He didn't suffer any lasting damage to his eye but it was a couple of weeks before the swelling and bruising went down.

So, yeah - I always wear eye protection now!


----------



## david1701 (16 Sep 2012)

Aye if I bother with a helmet I have glasses so every time I have any speed up or am going far or I'm going mtbing


----------



## Berties (16 Sep 2012)

Don't matter how fast you go,a flying stone from a car could hit you,I've had a couple hit me in the face lately ,and it stings and catches you unaware ,if I don't wear glasses my eyes water on these colder mornings,so I wear clear safety glasses


----------



## Sca1ey (16 Sep 2012)

Berties said:


> Don't matter how fast you go,a flying stone from a car could hit you,I've had a couple hit me in the face lately ,and it stings and catches you unaware ,if I don't wear glasses my eyes water on these colder mornings,so I wear clear safety glasses



Yep, clear safety glasses for me too - they are only a few quid to buy - or free from work  .


----------

